# doc



## Rumor

Buen Dia.
Encontre en un diario la siguiente expresion: "Altri tempi quando a impastare la farina e a sudare davanti ai forni a legna erano addirittura i napoletani doc. Adesso sono gli egiziani ad andare per la maggiore"
 
No logro encontrar qué significa la palabra doc. y andare per la maggiore
 
Alguien puede ayudarme?  Muchas Gracias.


----------



## irene.acler

Hola.
_Doc _significa "genuino, auténtico", pero no sé exactamente qué palabra se utiliza en español.
_Andare per la maggiore _significa "tener éxito".


----------



## Rumor

Gracias, Irene

Ahora lo tengo claro.


----------



## irene.acler

Bien, estoy contenta!
Pero, en cuanto a "doc", cómo se dice en español?


----------



## femmejolie

Vino DOC (it.) = vino denominación de origen (sp.)
Existen las siglas D.O., pero en el oral nadie las usa.

"Denominación *de origen*" quiere decir que ese producto es genuino/auténtico/*originario *de ese sitio .


DOC
sigla
_Denominazione di Origine Controllata_.
Doc
2) fig., genuino, autentico: _musica doc_, _un piemontese doc_

Voi dite *vino DOC* nel parlato?


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, se usa "vino doc" tanto en el escrito como en el hablado.


----------



## femmejolie

Grazie, Irene, ma mi suona proprio male  , pare che dica vino "dottore"


----------



## irene.acler

Ahahahah! Bueno, te digo que aquí donde vivo yo se usa mucho "vino doc", pero puede que no en otras regiones (aunque creo que es algo general).


----------



## Neuromante

En español es Denominación de Origen Controlada

Se prefiere usar la expresión completa antes que las siglas, pero se suele eliminar el Controlada


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Ahahahah! Bueno, te digo que aquí donde vivo yo se usa mucho "vino doc", pero puede que no en otras regiones (aunque creo que es algo general).



Estoy de acuerdo con Irenita. 
Se usa mucho en el sentido extensivo de "auténtico": "napoletani doc"="napoletani autentici".
Y además, por supuesto, es también un vocablo técnico de la enología.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias por la confirmación, Gian!


----------



## claudine2006

Una precisazione: ormai la denominazione DOC non è esclusiva dei vini e ad essa si aggiungono altre denominazioni che garantiscono la qualità e la provenienza dei prodotti (DOP, IGP, DOCG, IGT).


----------



## Gianma

claudine2006 said:


> Una precisazione: ormai la denominazione DOC non è esclusiva dei vini e ad essa si aggiungono altre denominazioni che garantiscono la qualità e la provenienza dei prodotti (DOP, IGP, DOCG, IGT).



Ciao Claudine.
Credo, però, che la classificazione "DOC/DOCG/IGT" e in ultimo il "vino da tavola", sia di esclusiva pertinenza dei vini.

Le sigle DOP e IGP testimoniano la qualità e l'origine di altri alimenti (formaggi, carni, ecc...).


----------



## claudine2006

Gianma said:


> Ciao Claudine.
> Credo, però, che la classificazione "DOC/DOCG/IGT" e in ultimo il "vino da tavola", sia di esclusiva pertinenza dei vini.
> 
> Le sigle DOP e IGP testimoniano la qualità e l'origine di altri alimenti (formaggi, carni, ecc...).


A quanto ne so ci sono vari prodotti che sono stati classificati come DOC: il taleggio, ad esempio, è un formaggio DOC, il provolone è allo stesso tempo DOC e DOP, il radicchio di Treviso è un prodotto IGP (indicazione geografica protetta). La denominazione IGT si riferisce ai vini (indicazione geografica tipica).


----------



## Gianma

claudine2006 said:


> A quanto ne so ci sono vari prodotti che sono stati classificati come DOC: il taleggio, ad esempio, è un formaggio DOC, il provolone è allo stesso tempo DOC e DOP, il radicchio di Treviso è un prodotto IGP (indicazione geografica protetta). La denominazione IGT si riferisce ai vini (indicazione geografica tipica).



Es verdad, perdona.
Tienes razón: algunos quesos pueden tener también la DOC.


----------

